# Window motor



## MVP (Dec 4, 2007)

HI Newbie here
I have just come back from a Nissan service 
And just been informed that my front window motor has broken and is going to cost me about £450 for the part and fitting !!! The part only £350 oh my god no way
So I would like some help in find out what the part number is, and the best place to buy one CHEAP !! 
or find another Nissan mobel that uses the same motor, I see a few on eBay but not for the Xtrail
My Xtrail is a 2.0 Sport on a 2002 Plate 

Please help me


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check this seller on eBay UK, also click on "other items for sale" as he has quite a few of them and may be able to help you.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nissan-X-trai...402QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem[/url


----------



## MVP (Dec 4, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> Check this seller on eBay UK, also click on "other items for sale" as he has quite a few of them and may be able to help you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nissan-X-trai...402QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem[/url




Thanks aussietrail I should have mentioned that I need the near side motor :balls:!!
again thanks tho I will email him and ask if he has on


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

MVP said:


> Thanks aussietrail I should have mentioned that I need the near side motor :balls:!!
> again thanks tho I will email him and ask if he has on


Am not sure what "near side" means, as all sides are near me when I drive my exy LOL 

But I see a listing he has which mentions NSF, which I presume means Near Side Front??

Nissan X-trail 2002 NSF door regulator and motor on eBay, also, Nissan, Car Parts, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 30-Dec-07 08:32:17 GMT)


----------



## jimtur (Oct 8, 2007)

check your pm.


----------



## MVP (Dec 4, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> Am not sure what "near side" means, as all sides are near me when I drive my exy LOL
> 
> But I see a listing he has which mentions NSF, which I presume means Near Side Front??.


HI yes you are right no i mean left (NSF:crazy: )
Thanks for the help


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

MVP said:


> .......my front window motor has broken and is going to cost me about £450 for the part and fitting !!! The part only £350 oh my god no way
> So I would like some help in find out what the part number is, and the best place to buy one CHEAP !!
> or find another Nissan mobel that uses the same motor, I see a few on eBay but not for the Xtrail
> My Xtrail is a 2.0 Sport on a 2002 Plate
> ...





jimtur said:


> check your pm.



*MVP*,
Have you checked your private messages?
See above member "JimTur" has already sent you a message.
He has recently been very very helpfull for me for parts


----------



## jimtur (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, after some check up, I think that front and rear motor are the same, but attachement plastic body can be different. The motor can be easy remove from the plastic body, only 3 screws to remove. I have take 2 pics for you, but don't know how attach the pic in this thread. Le me know your personal e-mail adress in my private message, and I will ship to you the 2 pics, and you will be able to compare my motor assembly with your motor assembly.

Have a nice day.


----------

